

Untapped Knowledge Calculator for the uk - richhalliwell
http://www.knowledgecalculator.co.uk
The untapped knowledge calculator is based upon a formula devised by Frank T.Smith, Professor of Applied Mathematics at University College London. The formula takes into account a number of different factors including the population of your region, income, lifestyle, educational status, travel, internet consumption, and employment...
======
pbhjpbhj
It's like informercial spam but for getting engagement, people love to do
surveys don't they ...

The site "videojug pages" appears to be across between a wiki and a maker site
like Instructables or makezine or what have you.

